# Chicago Cigar Social, Don Bubba, Cuban Crafters...



## MaduroWoman (Nov 7, 2007)

*Due to our limited public smoking and numbered public smoking days, I decided to do cigar parties and events. It gives you the club, bar, lounge feel where you can have nice drinks and smoke cigars without offending your fellow patron. 
This premiere cigar social will take place on Saturday Nov 10th. Here are the details:*
Event Information 

Title: Maduro Woman Cigar Event 
Date: Saturday, November 10, 2007 
Time: 8 p.m. - 2 a.m. 
Contact Name: Breana Blaque 
Contact: [email protected]

Complete Description: 
Promoter Name: Breana Blaque
Type of Event: Cigar Event
Location: Chicago Motion Picture Studios Luxury Loft
800 W Randolph Chicago, IL 60607
Cost: 10.00
Age: 21 +
Misc Details: Breana Blaque of Maduro Woman.com Cigar Party
Sponsored by Don Bubba Cigars, 
Cuban Crafters Cigars and The VIP Circle.com along with Windy City Films

-business casual attire
-gift give aways
-latin/reggaeton sounds
-a cigar event to remember
-Urban Streets TV taping
-music by DJ Dave
[email protected] http://www.madurowoman.com/events.html


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanta go......


----------



## MaduroWoman (Nov 7, 2007)

aawww where are you?


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Daayyuummmmm Breana! I wanna go too!

It's nice to see a fine SOTL posting here! Why don't you come on up to the Beginners thread and tell us about yourself a bit, and what you have in your current rotation. Like we tell all the newbs, wade on in! You found the greatest bunch of BOTL/SOTL's on the net!!!

I also like the Maddy's! Smoking a Cinqo Vagas A #1 at the moment!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

By the way, you have a very nice My Space site!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MaduroWoman said:


> aawww where are you?


I am forced to live in Florida right now..... :wink:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

If I had a little more of a heads up I would be there be, but this weekend's booked already  ... I will be in Chi Town area on the 17th for work in the AM, got anything going then? :???:


----------

